# For those who enjoy and wear women’s vintage watches



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

I know you’re out there. My sense is that it’s a niche group even under the category of ladies’ watches. I’m often torn where to post when I’m wearing one that I think might be of interest to others who like them. So I thought I’d create this thread and see what happens.

I love vintage ladies’ Hamilton watches, and am a big nerd about them. Today I received a very small pre-loved Hamilton watch. It’s from about 1938, and it is the “Margot” model. I have a screengrab from a catalog, even, thanks to the fab people over at Vintage Watch Forums. It’s 10K gold-filled and originally came only on a cordette band, so I’m going to put it on one either tomorrow or Monday. I was so happy with its condition, and it’s been running and keeping good time all afternoon.

After this initial post I thought I’d add a couple more of my little vintage friends. And I hope you will share some of yours. You don’t have to know a lot about it to post, either. If you love it and it’s, say, more than 25 years old, let’s see it if you want to share. [EDIT: we’re good with 20+ years old counting as vintage here.]

This isn’t meant to be a replacement for the WOMW thread, but I thought it would be nice to dedicate a space to the love of and interest in watches of earlier generations, and also, kind of by definition, smaller watch models.

Any ideas, suggestions, and conversations are very welcome. See y’all again shortly!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lovely.

Elegant.

Wish they still made watches that looked like your Hamilton.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Elegant.
> 
> Wish they still made watches that looked like your Hamilton.


Thank you! I wish they did, too. I really love them, and many are durable, in addition to their elegant looks. 

I also still have to put a cordette strap on my Juno that I finally found. Will take photos of both again afterward. The Juno is very true to the mid-century sensibility, but also elegant in its way.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

My wife has her grandmother's Hamilton. She told me that she remembers her grandfather giving it to her grandmother for Christmas when my wife was about six years old. This would be almost sixty years ago. My wife was very impressed at the time and loved that watch, so her grandmother left it for her when she passed away.

I always assumed it was stainless steel, but the back says "14K GOLD" so it must be white gold.

I apologize for my poor photography skills. The watch looks a lot better in real life, lol.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

DowningB said:


> My wife has her grandmother's Hamilton. She told me that she remembers her grandfather giving it to her grandmother for Christmas when my wife was about six years old. This would be almost sixty years ago. My wife was very impressed at the time and loved that watch, so her grandmother left it for her when she passed away.
> 
> I always assumed it was stainless steel, but the back says "14K GOLD" so it must be white gold.
> 
> ...


Oh, what a beauty, and what a lovely memory. Hamilton diamond watches were all made with either platinum,14K gold, or 10K gold, which is a handy fact. Hamilton also used diamonds of good quality, so the sparkle is wonderful. Thank you for sharing this, it made my morning!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

I love this set so much. It’s from the late 60s/early70s. When I was a kid, I thought the Timex Cavatinas with the strap and bezel wardrobe were the absolute height of horology. These are a cut above. My guess is that they were sold in Europe at duty free shops, and travelers who needed a gift for someone at home bought them. And they counted as a Swiss watch, so that was also prestigious at the time. They now range in price and condition. I have a couple of sets with different bezels. Other manufacturers got in on this so you’ll see even some Bucherer branded sets, for example. They are definitely consumer/mass market watches, but the quality is there. Prices on FleaBay and Etsy vary wildly, but I have never paid a lot. Sometimes sellers offer straps and bezels, but the watch is missing. In this case, if you already have a watch insert, you’re good! 

And yes, I do wear them!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

I have on old Bulova that still runs great. A smidge tight on an elastic band. From a watchmaker’s estate 10 years ago. I guess he never sold it. I also picked up the tiny Titus from the same sale. They are exceptionally light and comfortable to wear (band struggles excluded)


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> I have on old Bulova that still runs great. A smidge tight on an elastic band. From a watchmaker’s estate 10 years ago. I guess he never sold it. I also picked up the tiny Titus from the same sale. They are exceptionally light and comfortable to wear (band struggles excluded)
> View attachment 16828599


That’s a lovely piece! I love a case with curved sides like that. And the way the numerals are designed is very pleasing. The condition is a marvel. I wish the band were more comfortable for you; however, since it’s the original band, I can totally understand why you would not change it!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

A few more:

This WW2 era Waltham, runs








This Solar brand boys watch, runs (Eatons Dept Store, Canada)
















Erima 17 jewels from the teens or 20s. Serviced a few years ago and runs.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> A few more:
> 
> This WW2 era Waltham, runs
> View attachment 16828616
> ...


A great collection of different styles and eras! The last one is certainly an antique now. Just past the transitional watch era. I wouldn’t change a think about that dial, ever. It’s seen so much of life!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> A great collection of different styles and eras! The last one is certainly an antique now. Just past the transitional watch era. I wouldn’t change a think about that dial, ever. It’s seen so much of life!


Thank you. I have a feeling you have a smaller wrist. I should send you the Bulova!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thank you. I have a feeling you have a smaller wrist. I should send you the Bulova!


It’s wonderful and it’s yours. I would put it on a cordette for you and send it back so you can wear it. 🦄❤


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> It’s wonderful and it’s yours. I would put it on a cordette for you and send it back so you can wear it. 🦄❤


I won't wear it though, you would


----------



## 8trackmind (Aug 18, 2013)

I ended up with this 1968 Seiko buying a watch lot. It was in great shape so I had a new crystal put in. The power reserve and the wonky date setting procedure didn't appeal to the wife so, it lives in my watch box sadly.

Great thread, I'm glad someone finally gets to see it.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

8trackmind said:


> I ended up with this 1968 Seiko buying a watch lot. It was in great shape so I had a new crystal put in. The power reserve and the wonky date setting procedure didn't appeal to the wife so, it lives in my watch box sadly.
> 
> Great thread, I'm glad someone finally gets to see it.


I love that chunky beauty. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

8trackmind said:


> I ended up with this 1968 Seiko buying a watch lot. It was in great shape so I had a new crystal put in. The power reserve and the wonky date setting procedure didn't appeal to the wife so, it lives in my watch box sadly.
> 
> Great thread, I'm glad someone finally gets to see it.


Another wonderful piece, and looking so great! Those early Seiko automatic movements are little workhorses. One of mine says “Hi”


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

Here’s a sweet simple 1956 Hammy. It’s white gold filled, and I can date it because it is engraved on the back with an inscription and wedding date. (A watch is a very sweet wedding gift from groom to bride, I think.) It arrived on a metal band, but I replaced it with cordette and I love the look. 

I have other vintage ladies watches besides Hamiltons, and I will post them, promise! I want to see yours, too. And I love stories if you have one.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

This Cavatina set from the 1973 Sears WishBook was the height of my horological aspirations at age 10. I finally got one a couple of years ago on FleaBay, in very nice condition. I was so excited to open it on arrival; the thrill did not diminish over the years! I should model it soon! 

I also had a watch on one of those vinyl Bund straps. That’s another story. Anybody else? You do not want to wear a wide vinyl watchband in summer, that is all.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

otempora said:


> This Cavatina set from the 1973 Sears WishBook was the height of my horological aspirations at age 10. I finally got one a couple of years ago on FleaBay, in very nice condition. I was so excited to open it on arrival; the thrill did not diminish over the years! I should model it soon!
> 
> I also had a watch on one of those vinyl Bund straps. That’s another story. Anybody else? You do not want to wear a wide vinyl watchband in summer, that is all.
> View attachment 16830942


OMG, I think I owned that set, or very similar set, of 3 watches on the left. I'd forgotten all about them until I saw that picture and I don't know what happened to them. (I had a habit of taking things apart to see how they worked when I was a kid.) And you're right about the vinyl straps in summer.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

A little different from the styles shared so far, but I do have a few.

This Mido Multifort was listed on eBay as a men's watch, but at 28mm, I highly doubt it. Has an 817 bumper movement, which was Mido's exclusive version of the A. Schlid 1081. Dates from the 1940s, is in great shape, and runs like a dream. 










I had a brief infatuation with vintage women's dive watches, which resulted in the purchase of this Sears diver. There wasn't much info in the listing and my research led me to believe it could have an AS movement. I was wrong, it's an EB8800 that's currently running very, very fast. It's not magnetized, so I'm going to try my hand at disassembly and repair. 










I still wanted a vintage women's dive watch, and I found this 28mm Potens partnership with Squale from the late '60s or early '70s. Powered by an ETA 2551, it has a bakelite bezel and red accents on the cardinal indices. I like the look, but it's virtually unreadable by my vintage eyes. I'll probably get a bracelet for it and wear it as jewelry that happens to tell the time if I squint. 










Vintage sizes are great for my 6.25" wrist, so I also have some that were likely marketed to men or unisex.
Citizen Challenge Timer









Bedford - 1920s - I replaced the crystal, but outsourced the movement restoration.









Timex Sprite









And a favorite among my entire collection - this 1960s Oris (on a cheap aftermarket bracelet)


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

KCZ said:


> OMG, I think I owned that set, or very similar set, of 3 watches on the left. I'd forgotten all about them until I saw that picture and I don't know what happened to them. (I had a habit of taking things apart to see how they worked when I was a kid.) And you're right about the vinyl straps in summer.


So cool that you recognize that watch set. As a kid I had the same habit of taking things apart. Putting them back together: not so much.

The Bund watch strap was the first watch strap I was allergic to. The snaps had a LOT of nickel in them. Took a couple of years to sort out what the problem was.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

Sussa said:


> A little different from the styles shared so far, but I do have a few.
> 
> This Mido Multifort was listed on eBay as a men's watch, but at 28mm, I highly doubt it. Has an 817 bumper movement, which was Mido's exclusive version of the A. Schlid 1081. Dates from the 1940s, is in great shape, and runs like a dream.
> 
> ...


Lots of heart-eyes here!    The variety of vintage watches you’ve posted is fabulous, and the background of each and how you connected with it is so interesting. Also your photos are great. I would really like to own an analog chronograph that is size-appropriate for my wrist. Like you, though, what fits my wrist might also make me squint to see the valuable information output of the tiny dials. Really appreciate your post!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Sussa said:


> I still wanted a vintage women's dive watch, and I found this 28mm Potens partnership with Squale from the late '60s or early '70s. Powered by an ETA 2551, it has a bakelite bezel and red accents on the cardinal indices. I like the look, but it's virtually unreadable by my vintage eyes. I'll probably get a bracelet for it and wear it as jewelry that happens to tell the time if I squint.
> 
> View attachment 16831565


Apologies for the slight digression, but Squale watches aren't discussed much in this forum, so I wanted to chime in. Squale was established back in the 1950's in Switzerland as a brand focused on diving watches, and they had the first patent for diving watch cases. They had a strong presence in Italy and supplied the Italian Navy, Paratroopers, and State Dive Unit with dive watches. The company was sold and moved to Italy and subsequently made a few non-diving models for casual wear, including some women's watches, and somewhere along the way, they also made watches for the Italian police force, the Carabinieri. This Corallo model has the shield and motto of the Carabinieri. I bought it ~20 years ago as NOS, so not really vintage but has a bit of history to it.










Squale moved back to Switzerland and unfortunately now makes only divers in 39+mm, so unless you like big watches or actually dive, you're out of luck as a female customer.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

KCZ said:


> Apologies for the slight digression, but Squale watches aren't discussed much in this forum, so I wanted to chime in. Squale was established back in the 1950's in Switzerland as a brand focused on diving watches, and they had the first patent for diving watch cases. They had a strong presence in Italy and supplied the Italian Navy, Paratroopers, and State Dive Unit with dive watches. The company was sold and moved to Italy and subsequently made a few non-diving models for casual wear, including some women's watches, and somewhere along the way, they also made watches for the Italian police force, the Carabinieri. This Corallo model has the shield and motto of the Carabinieri. I bought it ~20 years ago as NOS, so not really vintage but has a bit of history to it.
> 
> View attachment 16832057
> 
> ...


That’s not a digression at all! It’s very informative and well-written, and puts Squale on my map when it really wasn’t there before. 39mm is probably close to do-able for me as a diver, so now I need to go look at the merch, so to speak.

As far as the definition of vintage goes, on Etsy 20+ years old qualifies as vintage. So I think that criterion works here, too.


----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

Love these. Here’s one from me.


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Not as old as some shown here, but my wife and daughter have matching late-1960s Constellations.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

JSchinasi said:


> Love these. Here’s one from me.


Oh, that’s a beauty. And the strap is perfect!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

olske59 said:


> Not as old as some shown here, but my wife and daughter have matching late-1960s Constellations.
> 
> View attachment 16832510


Mid-century is awesome. A very pretty watch, and I love a red strap on a vintage watch. I think it’s very cool that your wife and daughter have matching watches.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

otempora said:


> That’s not a digression at all! It’s very informative and well-written, and puts Squale on my map when it really wasn’t there before. 39mm is probably close to do-able for me as a diver, so now I need to go look at the merch, so to speak.
> 
> As far as the definition of vintage goes, on Etsy 20+ years old qualifies as vintage. So I think that criterion works here, too.


There are a lot of Squale's on Chrono24 right now, incl a pair of 38mm Corallo chronographs and a NOS vintage 28mm Supermatic, none of which I've seen before, and a whole slew of divers.

Always happy to enable. 😁


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

I think vintage ring and pendant watches are extremely cool. I bought this little mid-century Oris watch last year. I’m looking for the right chain for it, as I don’t want to scratch up the bail. Probably a gold rope chain with a good sturdy clasp. The model strikes me as a mass market watch, the kind a tourist would pick up in Switzerland as a souvenir a a gift. A real Swiss watch! It’s a manual winder with 7 jewels, so not typical at all for an Oris. I do like it very much.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Ooh, how did I miss this thread!

I wear almost exclusively vintage watches. About half of them are ladies-specific models.

Here are a few in chronological order...











1940s Longines cocktail watch











1960s Cartier Tank











1970s Lip










1970s Omega Deville

My preference is really for 1920s-40s desigs, but somehow these '70s watches keep sneaking into my collection as well! I will post more when I get a chance to either find or take photos.

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

GlasIsGreen said:


> Ooh, how did I miss this thread!
> 
> I wear almost exclusively vintage watches. About half of them are ladies-specific models.
> 
> ...


I’m stoked that you found the thread. Such great watches and photos! Thank you for sharing them. I’m sure we’ll all look forward to seeing more from you as you have time and inclination! 😀


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

A ladies’ Hamilton in the “Leta” model, which was manufactured between 1939 and 1941. I especially love the black dial, which was not very common in the lineup.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Forgot to include this one. Omega Geneve Date, 1971. I got this one because my husband has the men's version, which is 35mm, and this diminutive 25mm variant was too adorable to pass up when I spotted it. Totally valid reason to get a watch, right??

What else... Oh yes, since I see we are also posting pendant watches I have this:










It's an Ingersoll. I spotted it in a local antique shop and got it to use as a prop for a photoshoot. The guy at the shop practically paid me to take it away. The case is soldered together, so that the movement is not accessible - I was not expecting great things. But! To my amazement it keeps time perfectly. And it is so pretty.










Now I'd love to find a pendant watch of a similar style, but higher quality.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Sussa said:


> A little different from the styles shared so far, but I do have a few.
> 
> This Mido Multifort was listed on eBay as a men's watch, but at 28mm, I highly doubt it. Has an 817 bumper movement, which was Mido's exclusive version of the A. Schlid 1081. Dates from the 1940s, is in great shape, and runs like a dream.
> 
> ...


What a fantastic collection, Sussa! The vintage Mido is fantastic.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> A ladies’ Hamilton in the “Leta” model, which was manufactured between 1939 and 1941. I especially love the black dial, which was not very common in the lineup.
> View attachment 16838460


The picture seemed to have a malfunction, or is it me? The attachment is not showing.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> The picture seemed to have a malfunction, or is it me? The attachment is not showing.


Thank you, Laura! Fixed! Here’s Leta.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> Thank you, Laura! Fixed! Here’s Leta.
> View attachment 16839827


 What a beauty. This thread has been so much fun.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

GlasIsGreen said:


> What else... Oh yes, since I see we are also posting pendant watches I have this:
> 
> View attachment 16839682
> 
> ...


I am loving this thread. Thank you all for your awesome pics so far. 

Women’s pendant and pocket watches are out there, and as ever they are priced much lower than men’s pocket watches, unless they are cased in high-karat precious metal. Seek and you will definitely find. This and another (future post) are my favorite. It’s a ladies transitional watch from between 1911-1922, What I didn't know when I bought it (and the seller didn't either): The Rose Watch Co. was an early attempt by the Heuer (Now Tag Heuer) Co. to enter the American market. The venture lasted 10 years, which made the dating of this watch easier than usual. I have a ribbon strap for it, but can’t find the pic of them together right now. It’s rolled gold, but the plating has held up very well.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> What a beauty. This thread has been so much fun.


Laura, I hope it will continue a while! 💖


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

otempora said:


> I am loving this thread. Thank you all for your awesome pics so far.
> 
> Women’s pendant and pocket watches are out there, and as ever they are priced much lower than men’s pocket watches, unless they are cased in high-karat precious metal. Seek and you will definitely find. This and another (future post) are my favorite. It’s a ladies transitional watch from between 1911-1922, What I didn't know when I bought it (and the seller didn't either): The Rose Watch Co. was an early attempt by the Heuer (Now Tag Heuer) Co. to enter the American market. The venture lasted 10 years, which made the dating of this watch easier than usual. I have a ribbon strap for it, but can’t find the pic of them together right now. It’s rolled gold, but the plating has held up very well.



Oh, that is lovely & exactly the sort of pendant watch I would like. I did not know about The Rose Watch Co., thanks for that info!


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Nearly forgot about my Soviet ladies watches. I collect a brand called Zvezda (translates as 'Star'), which produced art-deco watches in collaboration with the French manufacturer Lip, often using Lip movements.










This one with the pink strap belonged to my grandmother, so it is very special. I have another similar one, in 875 Soviet silver, with a matching bracelet - but for some reason the site won't let me upload the image; must be corrupted. I'll try again later!

These watches are 1950s. And they are quite small - for reference, the lug width is only 10mm.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

GlasIsGreen said:


> Nearly forgot about my Soviet ladies watches. I collect a brand called Zvezda (translates as 'Star'), which produced art-deco watches in collaboration with the French manufacturer Lip, often using Lip movements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice, and your photos are so good. I need to work on mine! I have a gold-plated Chaika but it was made in the early 1990s, so it’s not truly a Soviet watch. But it very much has the style of a Soviet Chaika.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

New to me: a Hamilton from ca. 1951. Case excluding lugs and crown is about 32mm x 25mm, which would conform to the size of a modern women’s watch. But it’s a men’s model, so I’m cheating a little. I put a red Hadley-Roma strap on it, and I love it. I also got a brown strap for it, which is more authentic to its era, but I couldn’t resist the beautiful red. I also love the small hours dial extra much.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Not sure whether it’s a faux pas to ask this question, but I am curious approximately how many vintage ladies watches are in your collections? Posting on this thread has made me realise I have quite a few! Guessing close to a dozen in total (not all of them serviced & in rotation). And it looks like I am in good company 🥰

Loving this thread, and especially the variety. The world of Hamilton is its own thing, isn’t it!


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

otempora said:


> I have a gold-plated Chaika but it was made in the early 1990s, so it’s not truly a Soviet watch. But it very much has the style of a Soviet Chaika.


For ages I had a gold plated ‘80s Chaika with matching bracelet. Someone gave it to me, but it never spoke to me so I kept it in the ‘strays, to be adopted’ box and recently finally gave it away to a friend’s daughter. Kicking myself that I didn’t take any photos of it.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Me again!
Lip Tonneau,1930s. 

I wear this one fairly often. The number 9 always seems to greet me with a smile...


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)

otempora said:


> I know you’re out there. My sense is that it’s a niche group even under the category of ladies’ watches. I’m often torn where to post when I’m wearing one that I think might be of interest to others who like them. So I thought I’d create this thread and see what happens.
> 
> I love vintage ladies’ Hamilton watches, and am a big nerd about them. Today I received a very small pre-loved Hamilton watch. It’s from about 1938, and it is the “Margot” model. I have a screengrab from a catalog, even, thanks to the fab people over at Vintage Watch Forums. It’s 10K gold-filled and originally came only on a cordette band, so I’m going to put it on one either tomorrow or Monday. I was so happy with its condition, and it’s been running and keeping good time all afternoon.
> 
> ...


Such a beauty!


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)

otempora said:


> I love this set so much. It’s from the late 60s/early70s. When I was a kid, I thought the Timex Cavatinas with the strap and bezel wardrobe were the absolute height of horology. These are a cut above. My guess is that they were sold in Europe at duty free shops, and travelers who needed a gift for someone at home bought them. And they counted as a Swiss watch, so that was also prestigious at the time. They now range in price and condition. I have a couple of sets with different bezels. Other manufacturers got in on this so you’ll see even some Bucherer branded sets, for example. They are definitely consumer/mass market watches, but the quality is there. Prices on FleaBay and Etsy vary wildly, but I have never paid a lot. Sometimes sellers offer straps and bezels, but the watch is missing. In this case, if you already have a watch insert, you’re good!
> 
> And yes, I do wear them!
> 
> View attachment 16828537


I love it!


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)

My little Tudor.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Nooooo I dont want to have to take out my reading glasses when I need to know the time.


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)

My little monster.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Omega De Ville, 1960s 🌹


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Nat247 (7 mo ago)

My first post here, apologies if I haven’t got the photos, formatting etc correct. Love seeing all your photos! 

first image is my late father’s Hamilton automatic. Works really well and I wear it occasionally. Second image is a VC which I recently inherited from my mother, previously it belonged to my dad’s grandmother. It is not in working condition. I would LOVE to wear this as a working watch but have no idea where to start looking for someone and no idea how much it might cost.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Nat247 said:


> My first post here, apologies if I haven’t got the photos, formatting etc correct. Love seeing all your photos!
> 
> first image is my late father’s Hamilton automatic. Works really well and I wear it occasionally. Second image is a VC which I recently inherited from my mother, previously it belonged to my dad’s grandmother. It is not in working condition. I would LOVE to wear this as a working watch but have no idea where to start looking for someone and no idea how much it might cost.
> View attachment 16931295
> ...


Lovely watches! For repairing the VC, try finding a watchmaker near you on the lists here: https://bhi.co.uk/repairer/. A watchmaker may charge a small fee to inspect the watch and determine what repairs need to happen, then a full estimate for repairs. Price will likely vary based on what needs to be fixed and the availability of parts.


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)

Citizen lady and the rain...


----------

